# 2011 elk hunt



## erain (Oct 31, 2011)

well i messed up on my chance on an elk this year, long story... but here a few pics... we were still able to bring back 2. Have some great pics...

made it to trailhead and horses out a trlr.


not gonna get too fancy with this but just pick out a few random shots for ya all.





set up camp and some views


.





nephew got this 4-by. bro in law got a 5x4 but it not packed down yet...


watch what happens when you mix clouds and sunset... wish i had a better camera.








some camp shots, a sunrise, a cupla birds, and some cooked elk at camp...my sis went up and she did most of the cooking this year so not my handywork.


these were really good, diced elk,potato,onion,carrot and lipton onion soup mix, toss in foil pouch individual size. were great after a day hunting.




what we go up for... some elk tenderloin, w/bacon,onions, and added some canned shrooms... sorry no fresh availible. still had a bit of cooking to go as were cut pretty thick.


i didt know how this would turn out, taken straight into sun coming over the mountain...






thks for cking my pics!


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 31, 2011)

WOW!

We used to ride horses in the mountains...I miss those days!

Brings back lots of memories

THANKS Erain!

Todd


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 31, 2011)

Great photo's!

Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 31, 2011)

Looks like a great place...

Where is it???

Craig


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 31, 2011)

Looks like another awesome trip E thanks for the pics!!


----------



## frizzlefry (Oct 31, 2011)

Looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## DanMcG (Oct 31, 2011)

It had to be a great time, even if you missed your chance at one Erain. glad to see you brought some meat home. The weather looked perfect, except for the white stuff. LOL


----------



## michael ark (Oct 31, 2011)

Beautifully pictures


----------



## venture (Oct 31, 2011)

Excellent post!  More pics please?

Reminds me of why I like to fish for trout.  It is about where you go to get them.  If you catch some, just icing on the cake.

Sure looks like a fun trip!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## werdwolf (Oct 31, 2011)

beautiful pics!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 31, 2011)

Looks like a great time Erain


----------



## miamirick (Oct 31, 2011)

wow that looks so nice,  musta been hard to come back home


----------



## erain (Nov 1, 2011)

miamirick said:


> wow that looks so nice,  musta been hard to come back home



home not so bad... work on the other hand a whole different story...


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 16, 2011)

This thread has eluded me for entirely too long !!!

Thanks for a great thread, Erain !!!

Bear


----------



## coffee_junkie (Nov 23, 2011)

This looks like you are in the Gravely mountains in MT?


----------



## rbranstner (Nov 23, 2011)

Man that looks like fun. I have yet to do one of those kind of hunts. So do you guys pack in the tent/wood/woodstove and all of that?


----------



## big twig (Nov 23, 2011)

Really cool pictures, thanks for sharing!


----------

